# when do trichomes  start to form?



## sgtsmoke (Jun 6, 2006)

hi guys.this is my first grow,iam growing 1 citral plant female.i have her under 600w hps,i am 2weeks into flower and was wondering how long befor the trichomes start to form and she becomes frosty?
i havent given her any nutes yet i order some fox farm tiger bloom.
here is a pic

thanks smoke


----------



## Hick (Jun 6, 2006)

morning sarge...you should start seeing those trikes anyday. Some show sooner than others.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 6, 2006)

I was at almost week 4 before they were really visable...


----------



## sgtsmoke (Jun 7, 2006)

hey guys.whoohoo i looked today and and they are starting to come out.my first grow so every change to me is cool.fells like it is takeing forever,but there is growth everyday.igot my fox farm tiger bloom today,i mixed up a light salution today.cant wait to c if there is a difference gonna take some pics later.i have some now but cant upload.says file to big .got to go  be back on later


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 7, 2006)

YAY!!!   good to hear your plants are doing good


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 8, 2006)

sweet... we need pics....


----------



## sgtsmoke (Jun 8, 2006)

hi guys.gonna take some pics tomorrow,lights are off now.have any of you  guys grown citral before?
ok guys im out.ill back tomorrow


----------

